# Brandungsangeln in England



## AngelChris (25. März 2002)

*Was für eine Stationärrolle?*

Hi Leute,
ich will im Sommer in England mal so just for fun Brandungsangeln. Eine Rute habe ich schon(120-180g Wurfgewicht), aber ich habe noch keinen Rolle.
Meine Frage: Muss ich eine bestimmte Rolle nehmen, oder kann ich auch eine normale Rolle, also eine ohne zusätzlichen Salzwasser Schutz?

AngelChris


----------



## Guest (25. März 2002)

Selbstverständlich kannst Du auch eine normale Rolle verwenden. Die Rolle sollte nach jedem Fischen mit Süsswasser gereinigt werden.

Wenn Du jedoch Wert auf eine längere Lebensdauer legst, dann kommst Du um den Kauf einer geeigneten Salzwasserrolle nicht herum.


----------



## AngelChris (26. März 2002)

Ich kann also eine einfache Rolle, z.B. eine Karpfenrolle nehmen und damit angeln? Aber wie viel Schnur muss die denn Fassen können?

AngelChris


----------



## Michel (26. März 2002)

hi chris!
Da gibt´s solche Keulenschnüre. Die Fangen bei sagen wir 0,55mm an und verringern Ihren Durchmesser dann bis auf 0,30mm. Damit hast du dann ne ordentlich dicke Schnur zum auswerfen in der Hand, sie hält der starken Wurfbelastung stand und sie hat trotzdem gute Wurfeigenschaften. Die sind meisten 200m oder 220m, was auch auf jeden Fall reicht. Aber ein muss ist das auch nicht, denn ich denk mal nicht, dass du das Blei so wahnsinnig rauswuchten wirst.
Was hast du für eine Rute?
zur Rolle: klar kannst du jede nehmen, sollte aber schon etwas größer und robust sein.

Gruß Michel


----------



## wolf (27. März 2002)

> _Original von AngelChris _
> Ich kann also eine einfache Rolle, z.B. eine Karpfenrolle nehmen und damit angeln? Aber wie viel Schnur muss die denn Fassen können?
> 
> AngelChris



Hm, also ich glaube ehrlich gesagt, dass das keine so gute Idee wäre. 

Die wird halt extrem belastet, nicht nur allein wegen des Salzes. 

Noch mal nachgedacht:
Eine Karpfenrolle in der BRANDUNG wird defintiv nicht alt.

Aber du könnstest ja von Molen aus Angeln oder Klippen (geringeres Bleigewicht nötig = geringere Getriebebelastung)


----------



## Hummer (27. März 2002)

Hallo AngelChris,

in England wird gerne vom Pier geangelt. Da brauchst Du nicht weit zu werfen, um ins Tiefe zu kommen und kannst Dir zwischendurch ne Tüte Fish and Chips holen. Dafür reicht Deine Karpfenrolle. Falls Du aber richtig in die Brandung gehen möchtest und alle 15 Minuten ein 180 gr Blei Richtung Horizont werfen willst, sollte es schon etwas kräftigeres sein. Da ich öfters meine Eltern in Goslar besuche, könnte ich Dir bei Bedarf eine Brandungsrolle für Deinen Urlaub leihen.

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## AngelChris (27. März 2002)

Danke Leute
Ich habe eine California Green von DAM. Ist bestimmt nicht das beste, aber ich denke für den anfang reicht es. Die Rute ist allerdings 4,5m lang und da weiß ich nicht, ob das nicht ein bisschen lang ist? Ich werde wahrscheinlich fasst immer vom strand aus angeln, denn der nächste hafen ist in der nächsten Stadt. 
@Hummer
Danke können uns dann ja noch mal kurzschließen

AngelChris


----------



## Michel (27. März 2002)

Naja wie groß bist du denn?
Also mir währe das vielleicht bischen zu lang mit meinen 178m, musste mal testen ob du mit der das Blei richtig weit rauspeitschen kannst.

Gruß Michel


----------



## Hummer (27. März 2002)

Hallo Angelchris,

mit Pier meinte ich 
sowas hier. Diese Seebrücken gibt es in vielen englischen Seebädern, vielleicht auch in Deinem Urlaubsort?

Zur Rutenlänge: 4,5 Meter ist optimal bei Leuten über 1,90 m. Das bedeutet aber nicht, daß Du damit nicht gut werfen kannst, wenn Du kleiner bist. 

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## AngelChris (29. März 2002)

Soweit ich weiß gibt es das dort nicht. Charmouse ist nur ein kleiner Ort, aber ich kann mich auch so nicht drann erinnern, dass dort sowas wäre.

AngelChris


----------



## AngelChris (30. März 2002)

Ich habenoch mal meine Mutter gefragt und die hat sagt, dass in Lyme Regis eine Mohle um den Hafen geht und dort immer die ganzen Angler sitzen. Ich habe überigens noch mal geguckt und festgestellt, dass Lyme Regis schnell mit dem Auto oder dem Bus zu erreichen ist.

AngelChris


----------



## wolf (30. März 2002)

Moin,

ich nochmal. 
Du könntest doch mal bei den Briten selbst nachfragen, ob jemand ein paar Tips für dich im VORFELD weiß: Schmeiß mal die Suchmaschine unter "Anglers Net" an - natürlich in Englisch ...;-)

Meist ist es nämlich vor Ort alles gaaanz anders, als man sich das zu Haus so vergestellt hatte  

Viel Spaß in den Ferien


----------



## AngelChris (8. April 2002)

ist das das Angelmagizine???


----------



## AngelChris (8. April 2002)

und noch ne frage: muss ich mir, wenn ich im hafen oder Pier/Mole angeln will, irgendwelche erlaubnischeine holen? Und wie hoch sind die Mindestmaße??


MfG
AngelChris


----------



## Hummer (8. April 2002)

Hallo Chris,

ich habe das Thema geändert, da hier viele interessante Aspekte zum Brandungsangeln in England angesprochen werden und wir uns weit von der ursprünglichen Fragestellung entfernt haben.

Zu Deinen Fragen: Für das Angeln im Meer brauchst Du keinen Erlaubnisschein, lediglich für Meerforellen und Lachse benötigst Du so etwas. Wenn Dir ein solches Exemplar an den Haken geht, mußt Du es eben wieder reinsetzen. Um herauszufinden, ob es denn eine reelle Chance auf Salmoniden gibt und ob sich so ein Schein lohnt, solltest Du den Händler vor Ort befragen. Meine Einschätzung: Eher nicht.

Auf einem Vergnügungspier mußt Du eine geringe Gebühr entrichten, von Hafengebühren habe ich noch nichts gehört.

Das Graben nach Wattwürmern (lug) und anderen Ködern ist gestattet.

Es gibt Mindestmaße, die von den örtlichen Fischereibehörden festgelegt werden. Auch hier mußt Du Dich also vor Ort erkunden.

Die in Großbritannien übliche Regelung einer Schonzeit für alle Fische gilt im Meer nicht. 

Mehr dazu findest Du hier 

Und hier ist die homepage des örtlichen Meeresangelvereins. Dort sind auch die Mindestmaße für die Region angegeben.

Oder wie wäre es mit einer Bootstour ?

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## AngelChris (11. April 2002)

Danke Hummer. Coole links. Aber bei den Bootstouren habe ich nirgentwo Preise gesehen. Das wäre natürlich wichtig.
Aber trotzdem Danke.

AngelChris


----------



## AngelChris (11. April 2002)

Hat sich schon erledigt. 

AngelChris


----------



## Hummer (11. April 2002)

@Chris

Hast Du die Preise herausgekriegt oder hat sich euer Urlaub erledigt? #c 

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## AngelChris (12. April 2002)

Ich habe die Preise gefunden. Einfach auf eins der Bilder klicken.
Da meine Eltern aber nicht 100Pound oder so ausgeben wollen, habe ich ein bisschen rumgeguckt und schließlich zur "Kraken" gekommen. Nur kommt mir das ein bisschen komisch vor, da das nur 3Pound für Kinder und 5 für Erwachsene kostet.
Was brauche ich dann für Sachen zum Makrelen fischen(das andere ist meinen Eltern zu teuer)? Brauche ich da meine Bootsrute mit 100 -250g Wg? Oder reicht auch eine andere?

AngelChris


----------



## Hummer (12. April 2002)

Hallo Chris,

Angelgeräte und Köder sind auf den Booten im Preis enthalten. Gefischt wird meist mit Paternostern, die mit Hühnerfedern bestückt sind. Eine etwas leichtere Rute als Deine Bootsrute tut´s auch, aber wenn Du das Teil eh mitnimmst, kannst Du es auch zum Makrelenfischen verwenden.

 :s 

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## AngelChris (12. April 2002)

und was hältst du von dem Kraken das nur 3 bzw. 5 kostet?? ist das denn überhaubt vernünpftig??

AngelChris


----------



## Hummer (12. April 2002)

Der Trip für 3 Pfund dauert nur eine Stunde. Das erscheint mir etwas knapp. Schau doch einfach mal am Hafen, wenn der Krake reingekommt, ob die Fahrgäste was gefangen haben.

Es scheint sich bei dem Gerät an Bord auch nicht um Angelruten und -rollen zu handeln, sondern um einfache Handleinen.

Ich würde mir die Kutter vor Ort erst mal alle angucken.

Vielleicht kann Dir der Meeresanglerverein vor Ort auch einen Tip geben, welcher Kutter zum Angeln auf Makrelen zu empfehlen ist. Ich würde die mal anmailen. Vielleicht ergibt sich aus dem Kontakt ja auch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit auf einem Vereinsboot.

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## AngelChris (20. August 2003)

so ich greif das thema nochmal auf, weil wir nächstes jahr wieder nach england fahren
mir ist aufgefallen das bei den booten vom link von hummer nicht überall preise bei stehen.
bin ich blind oder sind da auch keine?
und dann hab ich noch in einem ältern blinker gelesen dass in exmouth(in der nähe von Lyme regis) eines der besten 10boote von südengland liegt.
jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch die homepage von der stadt, aber die find ich nicht.
kann mir einer die homepage geben?
das wäre nett


----------



## Geraetefetischist (21. August 2003)

Schau doch mal unter www.deepsea.co.uk da stehen eigentlich alle guten Boote der gegend drin.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## AngelChris (28. Dezember 2003)

ich habe mich jetzt mal ummdie schonmaße gekümmert
nur weiß ich nicht die deutschen namen für alle.
Was sind die deutschennamen für folgende englische?
Bass, 
Bream(black), 
Bream(gilt), 
Bream(Red),
 brill, 
bull huss, 
coal fish,
 dab, 
eel(silver), 
gurnard(red), 
gurnard(tub),
 garfish, 
haddock,
 john dory, 
L S dogfish, 
megrim, 
mini species, 
monkfish, 
mullet(all), 
mullet(red), 
plaice, 
pouting, 
Ray(blonde),
ray(Sm eyed),
ray(spotted),
ray(sting),
ray(thorn Bck),
ray(undulate),
rockling(3 Bd),
scard,
skate(all),
smooth hounds,
sole,
spur dog,
triggerfish,
turbot,
weever,
whiting,
wrasse(ballan),
wrasse(cork),
wrasse(cuckoo)
unclassified

ich weiß das ist fasst die ganze liste aber ich habs nicht so mit den englischen namen für fische.
also BITTE HELFT MIR, aber ihr habt noch zeit bis zum sommer:g 

und noch ne frage:
gilt die liste it den schonzeiten usw von lyme-regis auch für die chesil beach?
wenn nicht, kann mir die jemand geben;+ 

ich weiß fragen über fragen aber diesmal möchte ich auch im meer mal etwas fangen.


----------



## miramar (30. Dezember 2003)

Hi, versuchs mal mit nem Duden, oder alternativ diesem link:

http://dict.leo.org/


----------



## AngelChris (30. Dezember 2003)

danke werd ich mal versuchen


----------



## AngelChris (30. Dezember 2003)

cool
da hba ich ja ne menge rausgefunden
zwar noch nicht alles aber jetzt werd ich in der richtung mal weiter gucken


----------



## Geraetefetischist (30. Dezember 2003)

Bass, Wolfsbarsch
Bream(black), sind Merbrassen, aber keine ahnung, wie die auf D heissen. dieser ist silbern mit einem schwarzen Punkt, und der häufigste.
Bream(gilt), 
Bream(Red),
brill, Glattbutt
bull huss, Kleingefleckter /grosser Katzenhai
coal fish, Köhler
dab, Kliesche
eel(silver), Aal
gurnard(red), Roter Knurrhahn
gurnard(tub), Grauer Knurrhahn
garfish, Hornhecht
haddock, Schellfisch
john dory, Heringskönig
L S dogfish, (= Lesser spotted) Grossgefleckter/ kleiner Katzenhai
megrim, keine ahnung
mini species, Kleinfische , keine echte bezeichnung für eine art.
monkfish, Meerkatze? bin nicht sicher
mullet(all), Meeräsche
mullet(red), Goldmeeräsche?
plaice, Scholle
pouting, Franzosendorsch
Ray(blonde), Alles rochen, weiss nur nicht welcher welcher auf D ist In GB Süd gibts 12 verschiedene arten, die mit Ray beschrieben werden.
ray(Sm eyed),
ray(spotted),
ray(sting), Stachelrochen
ray(thorn Bck), Magelrochen
ray(undulate),
rockling(3 Bd), 3 bärtelige seequappe
scard, keine Ahnung
skate(all), Auch rochen, normal aber die grösseren arten, wie z.b. Glattrochen
smooth hounds, Glatthai
sole, Seezunge
spur dog, Dornhai
triggerfish, Doktorfisch
turbot, Steinbutt
weever, Petermännchen (gibts in lesser und greater)
whiting, Wittling
wrasse(ballan), Gefleckter Lippfisch
wrasse(cork), auch irgendein Lippfisch
wrasse(cuckoo) Kuckuckslippfisch
unclassified = Unklassifiziert, also man weiss nicht was es war

Die gesamte Region müssten dieselben masse und schonzeiten gelten. Den Chesil kann ich aber nicht so empfehlen. Man muss weit schmeissen, und die Fische beschränken sich auf wenige flecke, z.b. das Wrack. Versuchs besser mal in Weymouth Harbour am Pleasure Pier. Da stehen auch viele Angler, oder am Pulpit Rock bei Portland auf lippfische (ballean), kann man zwar nicht essen, aber der Englische Rekord stammt von da.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## AngelChris (31. Dezember 2003)

aha danke das hat mich schon gut weitergebracht.
aber ich habe gelesen , dass man grade in derChesil beach nicht weit werfen müsse weil das eion steilabfallender kiesstrand ist.

ich muss zugeben dass ich nciht genau weiß wo, also wie weit weymouth weg ist, aber ich glaube ziemlich weit weg, aber mal gucken ob ich meine eltern übereden kann, dort mit mir hinzufahren. 
sonst muss ich in charmouth oder lyme-regis angeln. in lyme kann ich auch von der hafenmole au agneln, aber ich habe keine ahnung wo ich da angeln sollte. letztes  mal hab ich einfach rausgewurfen und natürlich nichts gefangen. als köder hab ich einfach nur einen seeringelwurm ein paarmal aufgepiekst.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (31. Dezember 2003)

Wenn man vom Chesil ausgeht, ist weder Weymouth noch Portland weit weg. kann man zur not mit dem Fahrrad erreichen.

Der Chesil ist ein Kiesstrand (Chesil = Kiesel) und fällt auch relativ schnell ab. Nur es gibt nicht allzuviel Nahrung für die Fische zwischen sich ständig bewegenden Kieseln. Da muss man dann schon einige Grundunebenheiten beangeln, die oft schwer zu finden sind.
und Fällt ein für Ostseeverhältnisse steiler strand wirklich noch tief ab, wenn direkt daneben ein Felsmassiv steht, wos senkrecht in die Tiefe geht?
Ich denke nicht.

Halt Dich am besten an die Englischen Angler. Sind ja nicht gerade wenige. Und manchmal fangen die auch was.
Oder frag mal im Hafen die Skipper, wo was geht.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## AngelChris (2. Januar 2004)

danke
werd ich dann wohl am besten machen.


----------

